# How many albums do you own? (Classical and Non-Classical)



## Open Lane (Nov 11, 2015)

How many albums do you own? (Classical and Non-Classical)

My cd collection is approaching 1650


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

No idea, but not even close to that. Hundreds for me, and not even high hundreds (even couting digital recordings). 

And yet you are certainly not even close to others here.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I think I'm only around 5- or 600.


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

I have between 4 and 5 thousand (a small % is classical as ive only been listening for 18 months). I know some on here have 10 times that much believe it or not!


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

66% of my albums (73% of the number of discs) are of Western Classical Music. The total number of albums (all genres combined) is now 625. I have quite a few albums of 1-4 discs and have a growing number with more discs, the largest one having 14 discs.

It is quite a sizeable collection by my own estimation (I have been trying to play it in it's entirety for about two years and am still only about two-thirds through!), but it is of a very modest size, compared to the collections of many serious collectors. I have no intention to cap it's size; likewise, I have no intention to grow it by leaps and bounds.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

A mere couple thousands. I need more time to listen!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Counting album folders on my hard drive I have about 475 albums plus an 87-CD Beethoven set:

87 Johnny Winter
28 Neil Young
57 Bob Dylan
10 Jimi Hendrix
10 Johnny Cash
7 Tom Feldmann
36 Various
*So about 235 non-classical, not to mention some stuff that is not ripped*.

122 Beethoven plus an 87-CD complete Beethoven set
14 Handel
34 various
20 Aria sets
61 Operas
*So about 240 classical albums plus the 87-CD set.*


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I estimate around 2000, and around 200 Lps. I've been burning my CDs to an HD and giving many away.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Can I give the total of shelf meters?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

About 5000 classical, about 5000 non-classical. The result of 30 years of collecting.


----------



## Open Lane (Nov 11, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> About 5000 classical, about 5000 non-classical. The result of 30 years of collecting.


Very impressive!


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Can I give the total of shelf meters?


I like this idea. It obviates the need for tiresome counting. For me, 48.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

> Can I give the total of shelf meters?


CDs ~25, LPs ~21, plus downloads. 
Jazz, folk, pop-rock about 500 CDs/LPs.
Books ~52.

Needless to say, more a convenient reference library than the result of just collecting personal favourites, though I´m actually fairly selective. I´ll never be able to know it all in depth.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Just over 400 CDs. Approximately 300 classical, and the remainder are rock, jazz, folk, and musicals. I ran out of shelf space, and I've got 50 CDs on my Amaz*n wish list.


----------



## Open Lane (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm out of shelf space too. hasn't stopped me!! (it might soon though, i need to come up with a solution)


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Around 6500 CDs, maybe 30% classical...the rest : 20% heavy metal, 20% pop/rock,5% jazz, 10% new age, 15% OPM (Original Philippine Music) :angel:


----------

